# Anyone Have a Toller/Golden Mix?



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Just wondering is anyone here has a Toller/Golden mix as I do?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't met the mix yet. But I have met a great little toller. She is smart as a whip and full of energy. She is a great dog. Her owners spend a lot of time training and working with her both in obedience and agility. I think if they wouldn't be doing so much with her she would be one naughty dog.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't have one, but I have met a couple. Really nice, sweet temperament. One looks exactly like my Jess except for the putty colored nose. Would love to see a picture of yours. I picked up an interesting book at the library last week, " a breed apart". A lot of history of the toller breed.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

When I figure out how to post pictures I will put some up. Rolo is black-nosed, but has the white feet and a huge white splash on his chest. Typical "foxy" little Toller face and huge feathery tail. He looks just like a giant Toller (55 lbs.) He is almost always smiling.

He is quite bright, although he is a little timid. He came from a kill shelter in SC as a stray, and he had obviously never been in a house. Despite all this, he has excellent dog manners.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I was sure my rescue Woody was a Toller with maybe a little golden mixed in somewhere...he had all the markings. After a little research his size at 72 lbs was far too large for a Toller and he didn't have the Toller scream. A DNA test showed that he was all golden on one side and a Britney mix on the other.

He's definitely a charmer though...










I'd love to see a picture...

Pete


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Drlori*

Drlori

I love Tollers-would love to see pics!
Here is how to post pics.
Type your post in this box.
then go down to Manage Attachments
Click on Manage Attachments
Click on Browse
Go to where picture is
Click on picture and on upload
Then click on SUBMIT MESSAGE and you should see the picture. If pic doesn't show up because it's too big, you will need to make it smaller and then attach.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would get one someday as a rescue!


----------



## aradiantsoul (Mar 24, 2020)

drloripalooza said:


> Just wondering is anyone here has a Toller/Golden mix as I do?


From what I was told, my Buster is a mix of the two breeds. He is halarious. Great with people. He is smart, but like a cat, only listens if he feels it serves him. 😂 Actually our cat is more playful and fetches. Buster does not retrieve. He eats and he chews, and he demands love.


----------



## Presley (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh my gosh! Your Toller mix looks just like ours! Presley is a rescue from Mississippi and is the most gentle, thoughtful and loving dog I have ever known. But yes, only listens when he wants to  Wants to introduce himself to everyone to get a pat, and even other vicious dogs who he will eventually coax into playing with him. Herds our children just like he herds sheep. Hardly ever hear a peep out of him (unless a coyote is nearby). Even workmen can come to the house and he'll just come and lean against them rather than bark. Where did you get yours? My Dad would love one, but a Golden Toller mix appears to be rare.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Presely is a handsome boy, he sounds like a great dog.


----------



## Robyn86napier (Mar 31, 2021)

drloripalooza said:


> Just wondering is anyone here has a Toller/Golden mix as I do?











This is Cooper. He is a golden/tollier mix.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cooper's a good looking boy.


----------



## Mtrainor (Dec 4, 2021)

Here’s our guy Winston - we think there is some Toller in there!


----------



## userlovesharry (Dec 6, 2021)

Robyn86napier said:


> View attachment 881710
> 
> This is Cooper. He is a golden/tollier mix.


omg he's so cute! can we see more pics of him?


----------

